# whats with all the woman bashing?



## clemson357 (Aug 14, 2006)

Seriously, wtf?  There is nothing that is more telling about a complete lack of self confidence than a man who hates women.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 14, 2006)

clemson357 said:


> Seriously, wtf?  There is nothing that is more telling about a complete lack of self confidence than a man who hates women.


I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2006)

clemson357 said:


> Seriously, wtf?  There is nothing that is more telling about a complete lack of self confidence than a man who hates women.


You stop bashing people of color and then we might listen to you . 

There is nothing that is more telling about a complete lack of self confidence than a man who hates people of color.


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 14, 2006)

"people of color"  

what a fucking joke.


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2006)

clemson357 said:


> "people of color"
> 
> what a fucking joke.


Racist


----------



## god hand (Aug 14, 2006)

clemson357 said:


> Seriously, wtf?  There is nothing that is more telling about a complete lack of self confidence than a man who hates women.



Because most 21st century women are only good for one thing. A lot of them talk bad about men or talk about how they want a man to be able to do this and that and that and this, but they only bring one thing to the table. 

95% of women dont even have a personality. 95% are monkey see, monkey do. Most men dont act alike or want to act alike. Most women are the same and want THE EXACT same thing as the other women. Most dont know how to cook, clean, be a good wife or mother, but they want Conan the barbarian for a husband.

Most are only good for one thing.


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 14, 2006)

^ Thats sad.  It says a lot about you as a person, and your maturity level.


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 14, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Racist





We've heard it all before, foreman.  Do you have anything other than the racecard to bring to this thread, or any other for that matter?


----------



## god hand (Aug 14, 2006)

clemson357 said:


> ^ Thats sad. It says a lot about you as a person, and your maturity level.



How can you talk about somebodies maturity level?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 14, 2006)

clemson357 said:


> We've heard it all before, foreman. Do you have anything other than the racecard to bring to this thread, or any other for that matter?


 
What's the difference between discriminating because of Sex and discriminating because of Race?


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 14, 2006)

I don't know that there is a difference.  I think they both speak to someone's character. 

I was making fun of foreman for his ultra-politically correct bullshit terms, like "people of color."


----------



## the nut (Aug 14, 2006)

How did this turn into a thread about darkies.


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2006)

clemson357 said:


> ^ Thats sad.  It says a lot about you as a person, and your maturity level.


Racist


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2006)

god hand said:


> How can you talk about somebodies maturity level?


No shit, he is a child


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 14, 2006)

god hand said:


> Because most 21st century women are only good for one thing. A lot of them talk bad about men or talk about how they want a man to be able to do this and that and that and this, but they only bring one thing to the table.
> 
> 95% of women dont even have a personality. 95% are monkey see, monkey do. Most men dont act alike or want to act alike. Most women are the same and want THE EXACT same thing as the other women. Most dont know how to cook, clean, be a good wife or mother, but they want Conan the barbarian for a husband.
> 
> Most are only good for one thing.



Godhand, i am impressed with your english. Did you finally take an english class?  

From what I have seen as far as the women hating on the forums, it supposedly was Foreman and Myk who started a few threads posting information about how women are evil and they do this and that and ruin every man's life. Sometimes people will ask questions about marriage and what they should do in whatever situation they are in with a gf/wife of theirs and the common answers were "get rid of her", "bang her and get out", etc. Then all of a sudden everyone jumped the bandwagon and joined them two and started bashing women left and right which led to the countless threads of "women hating" that we're seeing now.

I personally have no problem with women, but some of the things that have been said here is true. Most of the guys who bash women are probably the ones who have been through divorce, got rejected several times, or just have a hatred for women in general because of what they see everyday in society.


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2006)

When you grow up we will listen to what you have to say.


----------



## kenwood (Aug 14, 2006)

no wonder theirs somany gays  its the woman these days


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 14, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> When you grow up we will listen to what you have to say.



Who?


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Who?


the baby who lives with mommy and daddy


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 14, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> the baby who lives with mommy and daddy



Foreman, don't pretend like you are capable of an intelligent conversation anyway.

You are bitter because you recently got a divorce.  That doesn't mean you have to make fun of other people when they point out the truth.  Moreover, you have admitted to me previously that you are a racist, specifically with reference to hispanics, so don't throw the racecard around so loosely.


----------



## the nut (Aug 14, 2006)

Lunatic Fringe?


----------



## god hand (Aug 14, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:


> Godhand, i am impressed with your english. Did you finally take an english class?
> *NO*
> From what I have seen as far as the women hating on the forums, it supposedly was Foreman and Myk who started a few threads posting information about how women are evil and they do this and that and ruin every man's life. Sometimes people will ask questions about marriage and what they should do in whatever situation they are in with a gf/wife of theirs and the common answers were "get rid of her", "bang her and get out", etc.* Then all of a sudden everyone jumped the bandwagon* and joined them two and started bashing women left and right which led to the countless threads of "women hating" that we're seeing now.
> *I've been banned on different sites for women bashing*
> I personally have no problem with women, but some of the things that have been said here is true. Most of the guys who bash women are probably the ones who have been through divorce, got rejected several times, *or just have a hatred for women in general because of what they see everyday in society.*


I really dont see white women doing outright stupid shit, then again I dont see to many white women. Black women I really really dont like I could never married one that isnt mix. They are only good for one thing and that's spreading their legs. I dont plan anytime soon to have a relationship with Keshia, Tenquia, or any other stupid black bitch. I REALLLY DONT LIKE THEM! They talk to the most sorriest of men and make our race look even worse with all this welfare shit. 

Let me stop while I can


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2006)

the nut said:


> Lunatic Fringe?


Love that tune


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2006)

clemson357 said:


> Foreman, don't pretend like you are capable of an intelligent conversation anyway.
> 
> You are bitter because you recently got a divorce.  That doesn't mean you have to make fun of other people when they point out the truth.  Moreover, you have admitted to me previously that you are a racist, specifically with reference to hispanics, so don't throw the racecard around so loosely.


I wish I could have intelligent conversations about racial hate like you.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 14, 2006)

clemson357 said:


> Foreman, don't pretend like you are capable of an intelligent conversation anyway.
> 
> You are bitter because you recently got a divorce. That doesn't mean you have to make fun of other people when they point out the truth. Moreover, you have admitted to me previously that you are a racist, specifically with reference to hispanics, so don't throw the racecard around so loosely.


 

 

So Foreman is a Racist.....I did not know that. Say it aint so Foreman...say it aint so...


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 14, 2006)

Im gonna have to agree, most women I have been romantically involved with have been absolutely tweaked, mentally. Most are incapable of undergoing stress without feeling the need to bitch (or, discuss their feelings, as they call it). Which leads to me not giving a shit.

dont get me wrong, expressing yourself and dealing with stress by talking is one thing, but bitching about how "X said Y to me today, and it made me upset." is ridiculous, honestly, nobody cares. Somebody made you upset? I mean, you werent even MAD? Yay.

But, then I got really blessed with this girl, been with her for 3 years in september. she rarely bitches, she's beautiful, and she makes the best damn sandwhiches ever, which ought to be a big factor when picking your woman. If she A. Wont make you a sandwhich when you ask, and/or B. makes a shitty sandwhich? well...


----------



## maniclion (Aug 14, 2006)

Ok, I'm going to go ahead and pull the sex card here and sa.....wait they have a sex card?  How much credit can I get on it, does it apply to only hookers or can I use it on any woman???  If I stock up enough do I get anal sex with any girl of my choosing???


----------



## maniclion (Aug 14, 2006)

god hand said:


> I really dont see white women doing outright stupid shit, then again I dont see to many white women. Black women I really really dont like I could never married one that isnt mix. They are only good for one thing and that's spreading their legs. I dont plan anytime soon to have a relationship with Keshia, Tenquia, or any other stupid black bitch. I REALLLY DONT LIKE THEM! They talk to the most sorriest of men and make our race look even worse with all this welfare shit.
> 
> Let me stop while I can


RACIST!


----------



## god hand (Aug 14, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:


> Im gonna have to agree, most women I have been romantically involved with have been absolutely tweaked, mentally. Most are incapable of undergoing stress without feeling the need to bitch (or, discuss their feelings, as they call it). Which leads to me not giving a shit.
> 
> dont get me wrong, expressing yourself and dealing with stress by talking is one thing, but bitching about how "X said Y to me today, and it made me upset." is ridiculous, honestly, nobody cares. Somebody made you upset? I mean, you werent even MAD? Yay.
> 
> But, then I got really blessed with this girl, been with her for 3 years in september. she rarely bitches, she's beautiful, and she makes the best damn sandwhiches ever, which ought to be a big factor when picking your woman. If she A. Wont make you a sandwhich when you ask, and/or B. makes a shitty sandwhich? well...


Your 17 and been in a relationship for three years?


----------



## Vieope (Aug 14, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:


> Im gonna have to agree, most women I have been romantically involved with have been absolutely tweaked, mentally. Most are incapable of undergoing stress without feeling the need to bitch (or, discuss their feelings, as they call it). Which leads to me not giving a shit.



_Once after I heard many times she complaining about her life, I really listened it because I liked her and I wanted to help her. She did this many times and I never looked bored when she was explaining to me her problems. But then one day when I was really depressed and I needed someone to talk she said "grow up" or "forget it and move on". Because she was busy, she needed to do her hair. 

I love women though but some of them are not good. _


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2006)

god hand said:


>




Beyonce is a joke...

Which starts with her poorly made up name -


----------



## god hand (Aug 14, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Beyonce is a joke...
> 
> Which starts with her poorly made up name -



Dude.....................look at that azz. I know worser name believe me. 

I'll fight to the death against you for that azz. DAMN!


----------



## kenwood (Aug 14, 2006)

god hand said:


> Dude.....................look at that azz. I know worser name believe me.
> 
> I'll fight to the death against you for that azz. DAMN!



if she put something in her ass and pulled it out.....would you eat it? ? ?


----------



## MyK (Aug 15, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:


> Godhand, i am impressed with your english. Did you finally take an english class?
> 
> From what I have seen as far as the women hating on the forums, it supposedly was Foreman and *Myk who started a few threads posting information about how women are evil *and they do this and that and ruin every man's life. Sometimes people will ask questions about marriage and what they should do in whatever situation they are in with a gf/wife of theirs and the common answers were "get rid of her", "bang her and get out", etc. Then all of a sudden everyone jumped the bandwagon and joined them two and started bashing women left and right which led to the countless threads of "women hating" that we're seeing now.
> 
> I personally have no problem with women, but some of the things that have been said here is true. Most of the guys who bash women are probably the ones who have been through divorce, got rejected several times, or just have a hatred for women in general because of what they see everyday in society.




I have never done such a thing.

I LOVE women more than anyone on this board!


----------



## nsimmons (Aug 15, 2006)

Whats with all the children giving relationship advice here. I know 1000x times more at 25 than i did at 17 and 1000x times more pushing 30 now than i did at 25, and i still dont know shit.

Foreman is God, follow his words. If you disgree with him or MyK, then your experience with 18-30+ y/o women is vastly lacking.


----------



## the nut (Aug 15, 2006)

kenwood said:


> if she put something in her ass and pulled it out.....would you eat it? ? ?




Foreman's dick?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 15, 2006)

nsimmons said:


> Whats with all the children giving relationship advice here. I know 1000x times more at 25 than i did at 17 and 1000x times more pushing 30 now than i did at 25, and i still dont know shit.
> 
> Foreman is God, follow his words. If you disgree with him or MyK, then your experience with 18-30+ y/o women is vastly lacking.



i dont see anybody giving advice here



god hand said:


> Your 17 and been in a relationship for three years?


You're 19 and still obsessed with dbz? GTFO fr00t


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 15, 2006)

nsimmons said:


> Foreman is God, follow his words.





Foreman is a bitter, middle-aged guy who spends half his life on the internet.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 15, 2006)

clemson357 said:


> Seriously, wtf?  There is nothing that is more telling about a complete lack of self confidence than a man who hates women.


 Thank you thank you thank you!

I could add some on to that but I promised to be good.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 15, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> What's the difference between discriminating because of Sex and discriminating because of Race?



This is a good point!  And you are right!  

Which means that all threads bashing women will be considered rasict material and therefore can result in banning!  

Excellent idea if I do say so myself.  And this will be effective immediately (once I get approval ).  Thank you


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 15, 2006)

Oh Snap!


----------



## kenwood (Aug 15, 2006)




----------



## Vieope (Aug 15, 2006)

_I agree, it is so racist to say bad things about women. After all we all know women are from a totally different race. _


----------



## Jodi (Aug 15, 2006)

Sexism, silly rabbit, is the same as racism.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 15, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Sexism, silly rabbit, is the same as racism.



Only if you have never had sex with a person of the opposite sex from a different race.


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 15, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Only if you have never had sex with a person of the opposite sex from a different race.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 15, 2006)

clemson357 said:


>



LMAO, Dale please explain this to him!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 15, 2006)

dg806 said:


> LMAO, Dale please explain this to him!



Seems like too much work to me...Let's just say, "When in Rome."


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 15, 2006)

the nut said:


> Foreman's dick?



Is that a trick question?


----------



## DOMS (Aug 15, 2006)

Ed was in trouble. He forgot his wedding anniversary. His wife was really  upset. She told him "Tomorrow morning, I expect to find a gift in the driveway  that goes from 0 to 200 in 6 Seconds *and it better be there!*"

The next  morning Ed got up early and left for work, When his wife woke up, she looked out  the window and sure enough there was a small box gift-wrapped in the middle of  the driveway.

Confused, the wife put on her robe and ran out to the  driveway, brought the box back in the house. She opened it and found a brand new  bathroom scale.


----------



## fufu (Aug 15, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Ed was in trouble. He forgot his wedding anniversary. His wife was really  upset. She told him "Tomorrow morning, I expect to find a gift in the driveway  that goes from 0 to 200 in 6 Seconds *and it better be there!*"
> 
> The next  morning Ed got up early and left for work, When his wife woke up, she looked out  the window and sure enough there was a small box gift-wrapped in the middle of  the driveway.
> 
> Confused, the wife put on her robe and ran out to the  driveway, brought the box back in the house. She opened it and found a brand new  bathroom scale.




roflFulzllawleow


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 15, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Ed was in trouble. He forgot his wedding anniversary. His wife was really  upset. She told him "Tomorrow morning, I expect to find a gift in the driveway  that goes from 0 to 200 in 6 Seconds *and it better be there!*"
> 
> The next  morning Ed got up early and left for work, When his wife woke up, she looked out  the window and sure enough there was a small box gift-wrapped in the middle of  the driveway.
> 
> Confused, the wife put on her robe and ran out to the  driveway, brought the box back in the house. She opened it and found a brand new  bathroom scale.





rumpledforeman


----------



## Jodi (Aug 15, 2006)

Well, the rule was already there and I didn't even realize it.

Rule 2:  No racial or sexist remarks.

I've enforced the racial one, now I will keep in mind to force the sexist one too


----------



## kenwood (Aug 15, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Ed was in trouble. He forgot his wedding anniversary. His wife was really  upset. She told him "Tomorrow morning, I expect to find a gift in the driveway  that goes from 0 to 200 in 6 Seconds *and it better be there!*"
> 
> The next  morning Ed got up early and left for work, When his wife woke up, she looked out  the window and sure enough there was a small box gift-wrapped in the middle of  the driveway.
> 
> Confused, the wife put on her robe and ran out to the  driveway, brought the box back in the house. She opened it and found a brand new  bathroom scale.



lmfao!!


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 15, 2006)

Just relax.  It's only a joke.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 15, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Just relax.  It's only a joke.



 If you were talking to me, I wasn't commenting on the joke but the thread in general about the women bashing.  A joke is a joke and I know this was a joke.


----------



## god hand (Aug 15, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Well, the rule was already there and I didn't even realize it.
> 
> Rule 2:  No racial or sexist remarks.
> 
> *I've enforced the racial one*, now I will keep in mind to force the sexist one too



No you havent


----------



## MyK (Aug 16, 2006)

someone close this thread! NOW!!!!


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 16, 2006)

god hand said:


> No you havent


This is true.  If she had, she would have banned you long ago


----------



## Vieope (Aug 16, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Ed was in trouble. He forgot his wedding anniversary. His wife was really  upset. She told him "Tomorrow morning, I expect to find a gift in the driveway  that goes from 0 to 200 in 6 Seconds *and it better be there!*"
> 
> The next  morning Ed got up early and left for work, When his wife woke up, she looked out  the window and sure enough there was a small box gift-wrapped in the middle of  the driveway.
> 
> Confused, the wife put on her robe and ran out to the  driveway, brought the box back in the house. She opened it and found a brand new  bathroom scale.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 16, 2006)

Jodi said:


> If you were talking to me, I wasn't commenting on the joke but the thread in general about the women bashing.  A joke is a joke and I know this was a joke.



It was really just a general statement, not specifically targeted towards you at all.


----------



## Diablo1990 (Aug 16, 2006)

Something funny I hear from girls my age and this is serious what they say and they argue with me about it.  They say if women wants they can be stronger than men.  I said yea they have to work a lot harder and longer for that but men are naturally stronger and have higher limits.  I brought up the world's strongest man vs world's strongest woman shes like "pfft whatever"


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2006)

Diablo1990 said:


> Something funny I hear from girls my age and this is serious what they say and they argue with me about it.  They say if women wants they can be stronger than men.  I said yea they have to work a lot harder and longer for that but men are naturally stronger and have higher limits.  I brought up the world's strongest man vs world's strongest woman shes like "pfft whatever"



Actually what she said is true.  Women are known to be mentally stronger and can endure pain easier than a man.  This is not a theory, but a fact.  

How else do you explain women repeatedly going through child birth!    Thankfully I will never subject myself to giving birth


----------



## Vieope (Aug 16, 2006)

_It is because women take longer to realize they are in pain. _


----------



## Diablo1990 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thats another thing I am tired of them always bringing that up especially girls who have never had babys.  It's not our fault we can't have babys lol.  It's not mentally etheir it's physically that I am talking about.  Which is in your genetics am I correct?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2006)

are you talking about?  No its not genetics.  If it were genetics then how did her, and her mom have her, and her mom have her etc...


----------



## Diablo1990 (Aug 16, 2006)

I am talking about strength god damn lol


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2006)

No, its not genetics.  

Women are *not *physically stronger than men.  Women are mentally stronger and withstand pain moreso than men.


----------



## Diablo1990 (Aug 16, 2006)

What the hell??  I am saying men are physically stronger than women as in my first post why do you think I was comparing world's strongest man to world's strongest woman?


----------



## nsimmons (Aug 16, 2006)

Jodi said:


> No, its not genetics.
> 
> Women are *not *Women are mentally stronger and withstand pain moreso than men.



How about comparing something that can actually be quantified? My mental strength is greater than yours, prove otherwise.

This kind of argument is pointless.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2006)

Diablo1990 said:


> What the hell??  I am saying men are physically stronger than women as in my first post why do you think I was comparing world's strongest man to world's strongest woman?


 

List you little kid.  I don't give a shit what you were comparing.  I was making my own statement in regards to what you posted.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 16, 2006)

> Women are mentally stronger and withstand pain moreso than men.



Do you have any facts to support this? Giving child birth isn't the only thing that should classify women as "mentally stronger" than men. I think it's all based on the individual. There are other certain factors such as cancer or severe migraines that both genders can have.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2006)

Women Use Coping Strategies To Deal With Pain More Frequently Than Men

ATHENS, Ohio -- A new study by researchers at Ohio University suggests women are more likely than men to use coping strategies such as relaxation to deal with arthritic pain and also are better at decreasing the emotional impact of severe pain on their lives.

For the study, 48 men and 99 women diagnosed with either osteoarthritis or rheumatoid arthritis were asked to keep a daily log of their activities. For 30 consecutive days, participants recorded the amount of pain they experienced and their response to the pain. During their project, the researchers found that women employed a variety of coping mechanisms, including relaxation, distraction and seeking emotional support from others when they had pain, says Francis Keefe, professor of health psychology at Ohio University and principal investigator on the project.

"The study suggests women may be better at regulating the emotional aspect of pain and therefore able to limit its emotional consequences," Keefe says.

The study, supported by the National Institutes of Health, will be presented April 8 at a conference entitled "Gender and Pain: A focus on how pain impacts women differently than men." Keefe is one of 30 presenters at the meeting in Bethesda, Md., April 7-8, which is sponsored by the NIH Pain Research Consortium, a group representing 22 NIH institutes and centers.

None of the female study participants had taken part in formal coping skills training prior to the study's onset, Keefe says. The techniques the women used -- relaxation, distraction techniques, looking at the pain in a different light, seeking emotional support -- were developed on their own.

"On days when women experienced high pain, they were much more likely to use emotion-focused coping," Keefe says. "And, on the days after these high-pain days, men were much more likely to report that their mood was poor. However, women did not show this pattern."

The research also found that female patients reported more joint pain than men.

"Certainly, in our society, we're taught to act in certain ways," Keefe says. "Men don't show their feelings and don't seek out assistance as readily as women. That may very well be what's going on in this case."

His findings are important for clinicians who treat arthritis patients, Keefe says, because it suggests male patients may need more coping skills training.

http://news.research.ohiou.edu/


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2006)

> Considering Sex
> 
> Other than a patient's age, mood, or overall emotional well-being, whether they are male or female can say a great deal about how they perceive and handle chronic pain, say researchers. Berkley has written extensively on the topic.
> 
> ...


http://www.rinr.fsu.edu/fallwinter9899/features/pain.html


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 16, 2006)

lol Jodi, are you part of the Women's Rights group? I'm just curious, do you have a certain hatred towards men?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2006)

You asked for studies so I provided them.    are you talking about?

If you didn't want the studies I wouldn't have fucking bothered!  Next time DON'T ASK if you don't want to hear the truth.

Yeah, just ask my boyfriend how much I hate men


----------



## MyK (Aug 16, 2006)

women will never know the extent of the pain they put men through!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2006)

MyK said:


> women will never know the extent of the pain they put men through!


That goes both ways you know!


----------



## MyK (Aug 16, 2006)

Jodi said:


> That goes both ways you know!



true, alot of girls go both ways!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2006)

MyK said:


> true, I do like to go both ways!


----------



## MyK (Aug 16, 2006)

how did you know about that?


----------



## Diablo1990 (Aug 16, 2006)

Why must you call me little kid??  I did not insult you in anyway did I??  I am probally bigger then you anyway.  <-- Again this is not insulting you.  I just stated something I thought to be true that men are naturally more physically stronger than women.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2006)

Diablo1990 said:


> Why must you call me little kid??  I did not insult you in anyway did I??  I am probally bigger then you anyway.  <-- Again this is not insulting you.  I just stated something I thought to be true that men are naturally more physically stronger than women.


Calling you a kid is insulting?  I am 18 years your senior so are you not a kid at the age of 16?  I think so! 

Oh and I would hope you are bigger than me.  I am a female at only 5'1" tall


----------



## Diablo1990 (Aug 16, 2006)

Well I meant the fact that you said *little* kid.


----------



## Diablo1990 (Aug 16, 2006)

and when I asked you if I am correct about the genetics statement about men being stronger you go on talking about babys lol


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 16, 2006)

What are you going on about.  Good lord who gives a shit if some 15 yo girls says that women are stronger then men.  There are bigger fish to fry.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 16, 2006)

You know why men like women to wear alot of leather???



Because they smell like a new truck!!!


----------



## DOMS (Aug 16, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Women Use Coping Strategies To Deal With Pain More Frequently Than Men
> 
> ATHENS, Ohio -- A new study by researchers at Ohio University suggests women are more likely than men to use coping strategies...



Fifty bucks says that this study was done _*by women*_...


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Like women can do University Research


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 16, 2006)

Jodi said:


> You asked for studies so I provided them.    are you talking about?
> 
> If you didn't want the studies I wouldn't have fucking bothered!  Next time DON'T ASK if you don't want to hear the truth.
> 
> Yeah, just ask my boyfriend how much I hate men



I was just curious, my question had nothing to do with the studies. I was not getting on your case about anything. I did see the studies you provided and it looks good. Also, i did not know you have a boyfriend.

Don't be so quick to judge


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Pot meet Kettle


----------



## nsimmons (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow an entire 147 people in this study. Im sure that translates perfectly to the 6.5 BILLION on this planet. 

Trying to pass that tripe off as scientific fact just makes you look foolish.

Again you cannot make blanket statements about things which can not be quantified. Surveys and sampling are subject to enourmous amounts of bias, conjecture, human error. There are more variables than anyone could account for.

Define 'handle' define 'stress' define 'stronger' ndefine 'emotion'

Even these simple terms are open to endless interpretation. 

Give it up.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2006)

These studies were in fact case studies as shown by the links.  I didn't pass off anything faux, they are real studies!


Give up what?  Jesus christ, wtf is wrong with you people?  You all get over sensitive when I can actually show studies that men could actually be a bit inferior when it comes to pain.  Oh, did I hurt some ego's...............Too bad!


----------



## nsimmons (Aug 16, 2006)

re-read my edited post.

I think Exxon has some studies that show global warming is good for the planet.


You state women are emotional stronger than men.

I state this is an unprovable remark, notice i never said the opposite.


I have a real issue with people claiming to 'know' things, when in fact they only 'believe' them (see bible thumpers). Please familarise yourself with the difference between these terms.


----------



## god hand (Aug 16, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> This is true.  If she had, she would have banned you long ago



She have banned me before fuckface


----------



## god hand (Aug 16, 2006)

Jodi said:


> These studies were in fact case studies as shown by the links.  I didn't pass off anything faux, they are real studies!
> 
> 
> Give up what?  *Jesus christ*, wtf is wrong with you people?  You all get over sensitive when I can actually show studies that women could actually be a bit inferior when it comes to pain.  Oh, did I hurt some ego's...............Too bad!



 You know an atheist is mad when they use names like this. Jodi, your last several posts have been borderline sexist, which means................


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 16, 2006)

Jodi said:


> You all get over sensitive when I can actually show studies that women could actually be a bit inferior when it comes to pain.



I agree, women are inferior when it comes to pain.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 16, 2006)

god hand said:


> She have banned me before fuckface



Who am you?


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 16, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Who am you?


----------



## god hand (Aug 16, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Who am you?



 I meant has


----------



## DOMS (Aug 16, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> I agree, women are inferior when it comes to pain.



Joking aside, you have a valid point.

Does the study even discuss the level of stress that the sexes feel?  Perhaps women do handle stress better (personally, I agree with this), but how much stress to they create versus men?

My experience has been that women stress way more than men.  "Does this outfit make my ass look big?" "My friend hasn't called me in three days. Does she hate me?" and on, and on, and on...

A guys stress would be, "Why the hell won't she shut up?"


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> I agree, women are inferior when it comes to pain.


Only you find my mistakes   fixed!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2006)

god hand said:


> She have banned me before fuckface


I have never banned you.  That was another moderator, not me.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Joking aside, you have a valid point.
> 
> Does the study even discuss the level of stress that the sexes feel?  Perhaps women do handle stress better (personally, I agree with this), but how much stress to they create versus men?
> 
> ...


I wasn't talking about just stress.  The studies show chronic pain.  Men and women in pain alike and in the case stuides they find that women can cope with the pain and manage the pain better than men.


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 16, 2006)

Jodi said:


> I have never banned you. That was another moderator, not me.


He can't help but blame women for his problems...sexist pig


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 16, 2006)

god hand said:


> She have banned me before fuckface



Godhand, you need to take an English class.  Did you graduate highschool?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 16, 2006)

Vieope said:


> _It is because women take longer to realize they are in pain. _



ROLLING ON FLOOR LAUGHING MY FUCKING ASS OFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DAMN THAT WAS FUNNY


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 16, 2006)

This is the funnies thread we've had in a while.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 16, 2006)

Diablo1990 said:


> Why must you call me little kid??  I did not insult you in anyway did I??  I am probally bigger then you anyway.  <-- Again this is not insulting you.  I just stated something I thought to be true that men are naturally more physically stronger than women.





Give it up dude, This is the same exact thing she says everytime she is wrong.
I remember when my brother got in an argument with her.

As soon as she realizes she's wrong she pulls the Age card out of her ass.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> Give it up dude, This is the same exact thing she says everytime she is wrong.
> I remember when my brother got in an argument with her.
> 
> As soon as she realizes she's wrong she pulls the Age card out of her ass.


  Oh yeah that's it!  Another teen know it all.  

I don't argue on something when I'm wrong.  If I am wrong, I say so and leave it at that.  I can admit when I'm wrong but I was able to prove that I was right.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2006)

Enjoy your time off!


----------



## the nut (Aug 16, 2006)

Jodi said:


> I don't argue on something when I'm wrong.  If I am wrong, I say so and leave it at that.  I can admit when I'm wrong but I was able to prove that I was right.



 Classic!


----------



## the nut (Aug 16, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Enjoy your time off!



Ghey!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2006)

Don't like it, LEAVE!  I can take a lot of shit for you guys but the moment you flame me and any other member out of sheer hatred, I will ban your ass so fast!  Just ask the regulars here, I don't have a problem getting rid of you when you break the rules.


----------



## largepkg (Aug 16, 2006)

You know something Jodi. I find it interesting that lately you've felt it's your duty to over police this site. I find it unfortunate that you seemingly abuse your authority as a "super moderator". Maybe it's because you have a strong personality but for god sakes please tone it down a little. 

Two years ago when I joined this site I never saw this side of you. It was better than.

PS. Please don't tell me "if I don't like then leave". That too gets old.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Two years ago we didn't have the disrespectful douchebags like we do now.  

MCP has always found a way to stir shit here, especially with women and Jodi in particular.  I have no time for that shit either.

Even though this is the internet, we should try to treat each other like we would in real life.


----------



## the nut (Aug 16, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Don't like it, LEAVE!  I can take a lot of shit for you guys but the moment you flame me and any other member out of sheer hatred, I will ban your ass so fast!  Just ask the regulars here, I don't have a problem getting rid of you when you break the rules.




Somebody needs to get laid!


----------



## largepkg (Aug 16, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Two years ago we didn't have the disrespectful douchebags like we do now.
> 
> MCP has always found a way to stir shit here, especially with women and Jodi in particular.  I have no time for that shit either.
> 
> Even though this is the internet, we should try to treat each other like we would in real life.




Iain, I agree to an extent. The thing is I don't see any other moderator going out of there way like Jodi. This in no way was meant to be disrespectful. Anyone who's read my post in the past should know that's not me. Matter of fact I avoid confrontation when possible. I just see Jodi jumping in whenever possible. She was never that way before. At least that I can remember.

And yes, MCP was out of line.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2006)

the nut said:


> Somebody needs to get laid!


I am pretty sure that's not the case!  

largepkg - It wasn't until recently that this side of me had to come out.  I by far did not abuse my power.  I will not take, nor should anyone else take, being called a dumb bitch and to fuck off!  Not a single member on this site deserves that and I will ban anyone that does that out of hatred.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2006)

largepkg said:


> Iain, I agree to an extent. The thing is I don't see any other moderator going out of there way like Jodi. This in no way was meant to be disrespectful. Anyone who's read my post in the past should know that's not me. Matter of fact I avoid confrontation when possible. I just see Jodi jumping in whenever possible. She was never that way before. At least that I can remember.
> 
> And yes, MCP was out of line.


It's because I'm the moderator for Open Chat!  You don't see this in the other forums now do you?


----------



## largepkg (Aug 16, 2006)

Jodi said:


> I am pretty sure that's not the case!
> 
> largepkg - It wasn't until recently that this side of me had to come out.  I by far did not abuse my power.  I will not take, nor should anyone else take, being called a dumb bitch and to fuck off!  Not a single member on this site deserves that and I will ban anyone that does that out of hatred.




Fair enough and agreed. Just try to chill a little. It is the internet after all. I too have extremely strong view points but I avoid some because it's the freaking internet! Would I love to chime in and rip some of these shit heads a new one? Of course! 

Don't you get? You let them win...


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2006)

I wouldn't be doing my job as a moderator or super mod if I don't chime in.  

You all think I have a strong view, maybe I do.  But its probably because I'm the only freaking female on this board that will voice that strong opinion on any and all occassions.  This puts me at a minority for constant ridicule but I am no meek shy female that will backdown to anyone.  When I have an opinion to state, I will state it and when I know I'm right, I will fight it.  I didn't get this far in life being as independant as I am without pushing and fighting for myself, goals and for what I believe in.


----------



## the nut (Aug 16, 2006)

Jodi said:


> No, its not genetics.
> 
> Women are *not *physically stronger than men.  Women are mentally stronger and withstand pain moreso than men.




I've done my own expirement on this, and I beg to differ. I've had to taser men and women at work, and I wish I had access to the tapes of women's reaction to be hit by the taser. Every time these women start balling their eyes out crying like babies and have to go to the hospital to be treated. The men, in my experience, go right back to being assholes after it's over. 

You can also try this. Walk to any random girl and smack her in the face as hard as you can. Then walk up to a random guy and smack him in the face. Tell me who handles the pain better!


----------



## largepkg (Aug 16, 2006)

It doesn't make you any less of a person to let it fly by either.

You have women haters like foreman out there. Please don't become the female version. I can barely handle him!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2006)

the nut said:


> I've done my own expirement on this, and I beg to differ. I've had to taser men and women at work, and I wish I had access to the tapes of women's reaction to be hit by the taser. Every time these women start balling their eyes out crying like babies and have to go to the hospital to be treated. The men, in my experience, go right back to being assholes after it's over.
> 
> You can also try this. Walk to any random girl and smack her in the face as hard as you can. Then walk up to a random guy and smack him in the face. Tell me who handles the pain better!


Yup, your one experiment really nullifies that clinical studies.  Ahhh ok


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2006)

largepkg said:


> It doesn't make you any less of a person to let it fly by either.
> 
> You have women haters like foreman out there. Please don't become the female version. I can barely handle him!


It would mean I'm not doing my job as a moderator if I let it fly by.

I am the anti-man hater!    I don't like man-haters and I don't like women-haters!  

I am partial to equality.  Always have been and always will be.


----------



## Diablo1990 (Aug 16, 2006)

meow


----------



## the nut (Aug 16, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Yup, your one experiment really nullifies that clinical studies.  Ahhh ok


----------



## MyK (Aug 16, 2006)

I just blew a load all over *the nut*!


----------



## Vieope (Aug 16, 2006)

_Why did I receive an infraction because of this joke? 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1422054&postcount=64 _


----------



## MyK (Aug 16, 2006)

Vieope said:


> _Why did I receive an infraction because of this joke?
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1422054&postcount=64 _




Sexist!!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2006)

I will remove it.  It was basically a warning.  As discussed the other day, I will be enforcing the rules regarding sexist remarks.


----------



## MyK (Aug 16, 2006)

Jodi said:


> I will remove it.  It was basically a warning.  As discussed the other day, I will be enforcing the rules regarding sexist remarks.



you might aswell just close open chat!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2006)

MyK said:


> I just blew a load all over *the nut*!



 Coming out of the closet I see..........


----------



## MyK (Aug 16, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Coming out of the closet I see..........



SEXIST!!  


BANT!!!!


----------



## Vieope (Aug 16, 2006)

MyK said:


> you might aswell just close open chat!



_Then we would spread all over IM just like a virus. At least they have us in quarantine here. _


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2006)

There is nothing wrong with being gay Myk.  It's ok to be gay and if you choose to lean in that direction that's fine.  You should be proud of who you are instead of fearing denial.


----------



## MyK (Aug 16, 2006)

Vieope said:


> _Then we would spread all over IM just like a virus. At least they have us in quarantine here. _



this is getting extreme, first goes porn, then nudity,  now we cant even make fun of women!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2006)

The rule was always there, but like the porn, rasicsm was a few months back....the sexist remarks are starting to get out of a control so........I need to clean up again.

You'll live.


----------



## the nut (Aug 16, 2006)

MyK said:


> I just blew a load all over *the nut*!



Jodi, I demand you ban him, I feel uncomfortable and sexually harrassed!


----------



## MyK (Aug 16, 2006)

the nut said:


> Jodi, I demand you ban him, I feel uncomfortable and sexually harrassed!



shut the fuck up! I'll be back with a wash cloth in a mimute!


----------



## MyK (Aug 16, 2006)

Jodi said:


> The rule was always there, but like the porn, rasicsm was a few months back....the sexist remarks are starting to get out of a control so........I need to clean up again.
> 
> You'll live.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2006)

MyK said:


> shut the fuck up! I'll be back with a wash cloth in a mimute!


   Sorry, I just figured it you can't beat them, join them.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2006)

MyK said:


>



Yeah, that's it!


----------



## MyK (Aug 16, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Sorry, I just figured it you can't beat them, join them.



yea well, the nut has a soft spot for me.......














.........his asshole!


----------



## MyK (Aug 16, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Yeah, that's it!



 no rules against posting gifs of hitler!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2006)

MyK said:


> no rules against posting gifs of hitler!


It depends on the context in which the gif is posted.  Not that I like being called a Nazi.  

What you guys don't understand is that I actually stand up for most of you when others feel you should be banned.  You don't see that, you only see when I get on your cases about certain things.  Tis a shame because I do stand up for you all more than I complain about you.


----------



## MyK (Aug 16, 2006)

Jodi said:


> It depends on the context in which the gif is posted.  Not that I like being called a Nazi.
> 
> What you guys don't understand is that I actually stand up for most of you when others feel you should be banned.  You don't see that, you only see when I get on your cases about certain things.  Tis a shame because I do stand up for you all more than I complain about you.


----------



## the nut (Aug 16, 2006)

MyK said:


> shut the fuck up! I'll be back with a wash cloth in a mimute!



Not needed, the q-tip was able to clean up your little load


----------



## Diablo1990 (Aug 16, 2006)

I have a mohawk and a nazi henna tattoo not for what it represents with hitler but a dare.  I got paid 30 dollars to walk around like this.  I do not like what hitler did and im not going to post a pic of me with it just so people can photoshop it lol


----------



## Vieope (Aug 16, 2006)

MyK said:


> no rules against posting gifs of hitler!



_You cant post swastikas.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1347686&postcount=21 _


----------



## MyK (Aug 16, 2006)

the nut said:


> I'm sure you beat them all off.



 no, she cant beat us, she joins in and we run a train on her!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2006)

I would advise you to delete your post, the nut.  I won't stand for that.  Next time I will do a warning.


----------



## Diablo1990 (Aug 16, 2006)

Would I get in trouble for posting a picture of myself even though it has a swastika tattoo on it?  The swastika use to mean goodluck before hitler came to power and used it.


----------



## the nut (Aug 16, 2006)

Jodi said:


> I would advise you to delete your post, the nut.  I won't stand for that.  Next time I will do a warning.



Unbelievable!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2006)

you live in Hell's kitchen in NYC?


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 16, 2006)

P-funk said:


> you live in Hell's kitchen in NYC?


He sound's like one.


----------



## the nut (Aug 16, 2006)

P-funk said:


> you live in Hell's kitchen in NYC?



Was taking a training class there when I wrote that!
Live in CT.


----------



## god hand (Aug 16, 2006)

MyK said:


>


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 16, 2006)

I like that Avatar. 
Al Pacino with the Twin Towers in the background...from the movie Serpico.


----------



## god hand (Aug 16, 2006)

clemson357 said:


> Godhand, you need to take an English class.  Did you graduate highschool?



Barely


----------



## god hand (Aug 16, 2006)

So if I say somethin to John H like "Go buttfuck yourself because faggot I'm not going to!" Would I get banned?


----------



## MyK (Aug 16, 2006)

god hand said:


> So if I say somethin to John H like "Go buttfuck yourself because faggot I'm not going to!" Would I get banned?



only if there was a rule against destroying the English language!


----------



## Vieope (Aug 16, 2006)

MyK said:


> only if there was a rule against destroying the English language!


----------



## god hand (Aug 16, 2006)

MyK said:


> only if there was a rule against destroying the English language!



 .....................I would be banned.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 16, 2006)

god hand said:


> .....................I would be banned.



You'd be taken out and shot.


----------



## god hand (Aug 16, 2006)

DOMS said:


> You'd be taken out and shot.



whiteracistsayswhat?


----------



## DOMS (Aug 16, 2006)

god hand said:


> whiteracistsayswhat?



White Racist says: You make my point.


----------



## god hand (Aug 16, 2006)

DOMS said:


> White Racist says: You make my point.



What would you do if one of your pale kids marry a black person?


----------



## DOMS (Aug 16, 2006)

god hand said:


> What would you do if one of your pale kids marry a black person?



Dip him in bleach and give him some manners...and grammar skills.


----------



## god hand (Aug 16, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Dip him in bleach and give him some manners...and grammar skills.



Fair enough.....


----------



## DOMS (Aug 16, 2006)

god hand said:


> Fair enough.....


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 16, 2006)

So Micheal Jackson?


----------



## DOMS (Aug 16, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> So Micheal Jackson?


 Without the pedophilia.


----------



## the nut (Aug 17, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I like that Avatar.
> Al Pacino with the Twin Towers in the background...from the movie Serpico.



Yeh, I took an I.A. class in New York and they had a picture of the real Frank Serpico on the wall. So I went home and watched the movie, again. Great flick!


----------



## pinkinmiami (Aug 17, 2006)

god hand said:


> Because most 21st century women are only good for one thing. A lot of them talk bad about men or talk about how they want a man to be able to do this and that and that and this, but they only bring one thing to the table.
> 
> 95% of women dont even have a personality. 95% are monkey see, monkey do. Most men dont act alike or want to act alike. Most women are the same and want THE EXACT same thing as the other women. Most dont know how to cook, clean, be a good wife or mother, but they want Conan the barbarian for a husband.
> 
> Most are only good for one thing.



Well good lord, where in the heck do you live?


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 17, 2006)

pinkinmiami said:


> Well good lord, where in the heck do you live?


 
Don't mind him, he's black.


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 17, 2006)

pinkinmiami said:


> Well good lord, where in the heck do you live?


He lives in a cave somewhere in Dallas.  Be blames women for his sexual inadequacies and all whites for the rest of his problems.

He's kinda like our pocket ???Malcolm x??? we keep around purely for entertainment


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 17, 2006)

You people that are flaming Jodi are a bunch of idiots.  Why are you jumping all over Jodi for defending her opinion, which she supported with studies?  She is allowed to argue her point, and she presented valid arguments.  If you want to respond with some sort of valid argument, great.  Don't just flame her though.  You just look like a fool.


----------



## the nut (Aug 17, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> You people that are flaming Jodi are a bunch of idiots.  Why are you jumping all over Jodi for defending her opinion, which she supported with studies?  She is allowed to argue her point, and she presented valid arguments.  If you want to respond with some sort of valid argument, great.  Don't just flame her though.  You just look like a fool.



She does a little ball-breaking of her own. She's a big girl, she take care of herself. Everybody needs to just chill out!


----------



## nsimmons (Aug 17, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Why are you jumping all over Jodi for defending her opinion, which she supported with studies





> Women are known to be mentally stronger and can endure pain easier than a man. This is not a theory, but a fact.



For presenting her opinion as fact she deserves to be flamed.


----------



## pinkinmiami (Aug 17, 2006)

Interesting thread


----------



## largepkg (Aug 17, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> You people that are flaming Jodi are a bunch of idiots.  Why are you jumping all over Jodi for defending her opinion, which she supported with studies?  She is allowed to argue her point, and she presented valid arguments.  If you want to respond with some sort of valid argument, great.  Don't just flame her though.  You just look like a fool.





I don't believe I flamed her. Maybe you weren't speaking to me? I just think she went from being a rather cool chick to being extremely up tight. She also waves her wand of power a little to much, IMO.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 17, 2006)

nsimmons said:


> For presenting her opinion as fact she deserves to be flamed.



A theory that was proven with case stuides is not a fact?    I must have not been paying attention in school.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 17, 2006)

largepkg said:


> I don't believe I flamed her. Maybe you weren't speaking to me? I just think she went from being a rather cool chick to being extremely up tight. She also waves her wand of power a little to much, IMO.



Show me where I wave my wand of power where it is not warranted.  If you can show me one post that didn't deserve it I will concede. 

Just because I speak my opinion?  Jeez!  So if I wasn't a moderator would I be allowed to speak my opinion without flame?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 17, 2006)

Jodi said:


> A theory that was proven with case stuides is not a fact?    I must have not been paying attention in school.



Actually, case studies cannot prove anything and, in essence, you can't prove anything.  You can only disprove all other theories until there is only one solution.  Regardless of semantics, there is not enough control over a case study to lend it any significant amount of statistical power.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 17, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Actually, case studies cannot prove anything and, in essence, you can't prove anything.  You can only disprove all other theories until there is only one solution.  Regardless of semantics, there is not enough control over a case study to lend it any significant amount of statistical power.



In other words, it's biased.


----------



## nsimmons (Aug 17, 2006)

largepkg said:


> She also waves her wand of power a little to much, IMO.



Youre right, its totally out of control, the difference is night and day. I stay out of 90% of the bullshit threads on this board, but shes been on a major power trip. Its blatant. A mod should step in a quell a major flame fest, not police content to the extent its being done here.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 17, 2006)

Should I post the SEVERAL case studies I found on it.  There are way more than 1 study on this.  It's about as close to a fact you are going to get given the situation at hand.


----------



## nsimmons (Aug 17, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:


> In other words, it's biased.



ding ding, simple concept huh.


----------



## Vieope (Aug 17, 2006)

_If it was true that women could sustain pain better than men, why would it make a difference? _


----------



## nsimmons (Aug 17, 2006)

Its not about whether its true or not, its about the fact you cant prove one way or another. 

1+1=2 is a fact based on the definitions of the numerals.

Showing a trend is not a scientific fact. A statistical trend dealing with emotions of all things can not be quantified as true or false, it is not a fact.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 17, 2006)

nsimmons said:


> Youre right, its totally out of control, the difference is night and day. I stay out of 90% of the bullshit threads on this board, but shes been on a major power trip. Its blatant. A mod should step in a quell a major flame fest, not police content to the extent its being done here.


Power trip?  BULLSHIT!  I dislike many of you and if I could ban all your asses I would.  I am very fair with everyone.  Again, show me where I've used my mod powers that was not warranted.  I wasn't policing for christ's sakes, I was giving my opinion!  Why the FUCK am I not allowed to give my opinion without being accused of using my moderator powers.  I'm so fucking tired of all you crybabies.  My job was to come into Open Chat and clean it up!  That's why I was given moderator permissions here - to keep you guys under control!


----------



## nsimmons (Aug 17, 2006)

Ban us? For what, for not taking your opinion as gospel. You made a definitive cast in stone statement and were called on it.

We are all quite happy the way it is, the way the threads have been going lately you seem to be on the lone end of the discussions.


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## nsimmons (Aug 17, 2006)

btw dont any of you people have jobs? I work nights, whats the other excuses?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 17, 2006)

I don't give a shit if you take my opinion or not.  That doesn't bother me.  It was the flaming.  You don't have to take my opinion or even any advice I give.  I don't give a rat's ass either way.

Don't worry, I will be making my presence more known.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 17, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:


> In other words, it's biased.



No, there is no statistical power so you can't infer the results to anyone other than the person in the case study.  I didn't bother to look if the stuff that Jodi posted were case studies, so i don't know if it pertains to this.


----------



## nsimmons (Aug 17, 2006)

The entire racist, sexist thing for a few pages i havent even looked at.

The rest was basically "bullshit, prove it"

Anyway, this has been lots of fun. Im going to bed and i expect to see another 14 pages when i wake up, or a dozen bannings. Either one would be good.


----------



## the nut (Aug 17, 2006)

nsimmons said:


> btw dont any of you people have jobs? I work nights, whats the other excuses?



At work now.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 17, 2006)

Where did I threaten to ban anyone?  I did ban someone - Mycatpowerlifts.  He was banned for his flaming.  I did not threaten anyone.  Show me!


----------



## Vieope (Aug 17, 2006)

_I think this thread will probably be closed. _


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 17, 2006)

_why?_


----------



## the nut (Aug 17, 2006)

Witmaster said:


>


----------



## nsimmons (Aug 17, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> _why?_


exactly..its been pretty civil. Ok bed now!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 17, 2006)

nsimmons said:


> btw dont any of you people have jobs? I work nights, whats the other excuses?



nope.


----------



## Vieope (Aug 17, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> _why?_



_Moderators dont like to argue for a long time._


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 17, 2006)

_hmmm ok :bounce:
_


----------



## Vieope (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## Jodi (Aug 17, 2006)

Vieope said:


> _Moderators dont like to argue for a long time._


 

Some don't but I will voice my opinion til I am blue in the face.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 17, 2006)

Vieope said:


> _Moderators dont like to argue for a long time._



i like arguing!  it is fun.  especially because most of you are dumb fucks.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 17, 2006)

I am the biggest of the dumb fucks.


----------



## Vieope (Aug 17, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Some don't but I will voice my opinion til I am blue in the face.





P-funk said:


> i like arguing!  it is fun.  especially because most of you are dumb fucks.



_Thanks, now this thread will not get closed. _


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 17, 2006)

:bounce:


----------



## largepkg (Aug 17, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Where did I threaten to ban anyone?





Jodi said:


> Power trip? BULLSHIT! I dislike many of you and if I could ban all your asses I would.



Now I'll concede that this isn't a direct threat but it does speak to all the things I've mentioned.

You're now looking for excuses to ban people. Before you had to screw up pretty badly. Now if I say "women are inferior to men" you class me as a sexist and can ban me. Please...


----------



## Vieope (Aug 17, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> :bounce:




:bounce:


----------



## Jodi (Aug 17, 2006)

largepkg said:


> Now I'll concede that this isn't a direct threat but it does speak to all the things I've mentioned.
> 
> You're now looking for excuses to ban people. Before you had to screw up pretty badly. Now if I say "women are inferior to men" you class me as a sexist and can ban me. Please...



No I was stating that if I was on a power trip, I'd have banned those that I don't like.  I protect more people from banning than I actually ban, believe it or not.  I have only ever given out 5 bans and all of them were temporary bans and they were all justified.


----------



## largepkg (Aug 17, 2006)

Jodi said:


> No I was stating that if I was on a power trip, I'd have banned those that I don't like.  I protect more people from banning than I actually ban, believe it or not.  I have only ever given out 5 bans and all of them were temporary bans and they were all justified.




OK, let me clarify my position then. Maybe I haven't made myself clear. You've only banned 5 people, great! I'm sure those individuals deserved it. What I personally don't like is to have a person in supposed authority to throw vague threats of banning. You've done this a lot lately. The word ban flows from your mouth so easily. Are they idle threats? I suppose to an extent they are. After all you've only banned 5 people. 

Are you serious about banning individuals for sexist remarks? To me that's getting out of hand unless *extremely* hurtful.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 17, 2006)

The only people I have mentioned the word ban to are people I was joking with.  I don't throw idle threats around.  Do a search, you will see that 99% of them are jokes.

Sexist comments will be looked at on an idividual basis.  If the person has a history of bashing on women in a hateful manner, then warnings and bannings will proceed.  If they are obviously in a joking, lighthearted manner, then no warning or bannings will happen as a result. 

Like rasicsm there is fine line though.  Not crossing that line will require thought from the poster.  Some people are more offended easily than others.  There have been a few posts lately regarding women that did deserve warnings/bannings.  Then there have been plenty of jokes that were just laughed at.  I even laughed at a few of them, like one Rob did about what women are thinking.  It was hilarious.


----------



## the nut (Aug 17, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Don't worry, I will be making my presence more known.



Statements like that is what bothers people. It sounds like tread lightly I'm watching you. That's only gonna make matters worse... it's called micro-managing where I work, and it pisses people off.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 17, 2006)

That's what a moderator is for.  It's our job to keep the rules in check.  He was stating I haven't been around as much and he's right, so I replied back that I will be around more.


----------



## the nut (Aug 17, 2006)

Jodi said:


> That's what a moderator is for.  It's our job to keep the rules in check.  He was stating I haven't been around as much and he's right, so I replied back that I will be around more.


----------

